# Motherboard que da ¨error al cargar sistema operativo¨



## error (Abr 6, 2018)

Buenas amigos del foro estoy atacado con una mother P5GC-VM, el tema es que cuando voy a instalar el sistema operativo XP al pasar a la segunda etapa tras reiniciar me aparece ese error. Cuando intento instalar windows 7, me da pantallaso azul como cuando es error de RAM o HDD, Ahora la cuestion es que he probado la RAM, el micro y el HDD con otra placa que tambien utiliza DDR2 y se instala bien. Ya probe los voltajes en diferentes partes y paresen estar bien, le di aire caliente con la estacin de soldar a los dos chipset y sigue igual, solo me queda buscar otra placa igual y comparar punto por punto. Para la esperiencia de ustedes que creen que pueda ser, en estos momentos más que una necsidad de repararla es un reto, porque realmente nunca me habia encontrado este problema.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2018)

Que tamaño tiene el disco? tampoco has descripto que error te da al cargar XP


----------



## error (Abr 6, 2018)

El disco es 320GB, el error que da en xp es: Error al cargar el sistema operativo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2018)

Que micro tiene la notebook, originalmente que sistema traía? has probado con un desatendido?


----------



## error (Abr 6, 2018)

Es un pc de scritorio, el micro es un intel pentiun D  @ 3.0GHz/4M/800/05A.
Y si le he probado tanto micros superiores como inferiores y sigue igual, lo curioso es que en otra placa todo funciona bien. El sistema era Windows 7 Ultimate @ 64bit, empeso a darme patallaso azul y cambie memoria y HDD y como segia dando pantallazo pense en reinstalar y entoces me encotre ese fenomeno.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2018)

Entonces hay un problema en la práctica, en un chipset, en el bus..... 
No has dicho que sistema operativo tenia originalmente


----------



## tiago (Abr 6, 2018)

Foto del error.
Posible fallo de periféricos o de HDD.
Descarta por sustitución.

Saludos.


----------



## error (Abr 6, 2018)

Ya comente que comprobe todos los perifericos con otra placa similar y todo esta bien.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2018)

Vuelvo a preguntarte, que sistema operativo tenia originalmente o antes de hacer los cambios?


----------



## error (Abr 6, 2018)

Tenia Windows 7 Ulimate @ 64bit


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2018)

Y si nos pasás unas fotos del BIOS??
Digo...por las dudas que tengas algo enroscado ahí, aunque lo dudo...


----------



## error (Abr 6, 2018)

Le he puesto tres BIOS de tres modelos de esa serie (P5GC-MX-13333, P5GC-MX) y sigue haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2018)

Y esto que está en la web de ASUS???
Why does the “Secure Boot Violation” appear when I enter my WINDOWS 7 OS? | Official Support | ASUS Global
Es extensible a XP...


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2018)

Si esta mal configurada te puede llegar a dar dolores de cabeza


----------



## error (Abr 6, 2018)

Nada nada, es que me da error de algo fisico o sea disco o ram pero, un detalle que se me habia olvidado, si le pongo un mini xp desde una memoria arranca bien y no da problema. Muy extraño eso.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 6, 2018


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2018)

error dijo:


> Nada nada, es que me da error de algo fisico o sea disco o ram pero, un detalle que se me habia olvidado, si le pongo un mini xp desde una memoria arranca bien y no da problema. Muy extraño eso.


Entonces hay un problema con el HD.
El BIOS reconoce bien la geometría del disco?
Tenés bien configurado la mezcla de SATA e IDE?


----------



## capitanp (Abr 6, 2018)

intel pentum D, no creo que cargue W7 64bits


----------



## tiago (Abr 7, 2018)

Debes fijarte a que altura de la carga del sistema te arroja el error. Probablemente sea al cargar controladores; si es así, habrá que ver que está cargando en el momento del fallo e ir a por ese componente.
Entra a prueba de errores a ver si te carga.

La otra placa en la que todo va bién, ¿Es idéntica? ... ¿Con los mismos componentes?

Saludos.


----------



## error (Abr 7, 2018)

Bueno yo empieso a instalar pasa la pirimera parte donde dice: examinado disco, salen dos partisiones c y d luego escojo c y le doy instalar de hay me pregunta si deseo dejar la particion intacta o formatearla, le doy formatear a ntfs rapido, formatea bien comienza a cargar archivos de instalacion en una barra amarilla luego me dice que la instalacion continuara despues de reiniciar y cuando reinicia nadamas me aparece un mensaje en la pantalla negra ¨error al cargar el sistema operativo¨


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2018)

Decile que formatee a ntfs pero "no rapido" por que lo que hace solo es borrar la tabla de archivos, y si el SO tenia algun bardo lo deja intacto.
Decile que haga percha la particion de C: y fijate de instalar de nuevo a ver que sucede.

Tambien podes arrancar desde el pendrive, que decis que funciona, y darle un fixmbr al C: y ver que dice.

Pero estoy casi seguro que es un problema con la geometria del disco.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2018)

Utiliza la utilidad que trae cada fabricante para dejar el disco de fábrica o alguna que tenga "wipe HDD"


----------



## error (Abr 7, 2018)

Es que antes instalaba bien pero empeso asi de repente, ya e probado con discos de: 500GB, 320GB, 80GB y el ultimo de 60GB y nada.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 8, 2018)

Puede ser cualquier cosa. 
A mí me ha estado trolleando malamente una placa por un fallo con la memoria, al final lo he solucionado pero no sé exactamente que hice.
Fui probando Sims de DDR2 hasta que funcionó.
El fallo es que el sistema iba normalmente y a las horas empezaba a corromperse.

Solo se me ocurre que arranques desde un live usb o live CD e intentes pasar todos los diagnósticos que puedas. Sí la RAM va en otro pc puede ser un mal contacto de tus zócalos, por ejemplo.


----------



## error (Abr 9, 2018)

Ya estoy serca del problema, cuando me da pantallaso azul es que hay variacion de voltaje en el chipset que hace de puente entre la RAM y el micro, el voltaje oscila ente 1,30V y 1,47V. Si alguien tubiera por casualidad el esquema e esta placa me seria muy util ya que le cambie la LM324 que controla el voltaje del chipset y sigue igual y ella es quie varia el voltaje no el MOSFET.


----------

